# Hey!



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't see an introduction thread anywhere so I will just do it here.

I joinded because someone recommended this place to me or rather that person posted the link to me. 

Unfortunately I don't live in Mass although I did just return from the East Coast on a Baseball Tour Trip. One of the stops was at Fenway and the Quincy Fish Market.

My name is BaseballBabe aka BBB from California. I love sports especially baseball. I work for a Fitness Club along with working on my degree in PR to work for the Oakland A's (or another MLB/MiLB team). 


BBB


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I've known BaseballBabe for a long time....VERY good people!

Welcome, BBB!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe I've been sullied from being here...but this sounds like too much bait for one hook. 

Korey? Esqwired?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi triple B, and welcome.

FYI.. It's a prerequisite of the site that anyone with the word "babe" in their name, post a pic or 2 or 10 so we can validate the reliability of the handle.
Sorry, it's in the rules...


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I've known BaseballBabe for a long time....VERY good people!
> 
> Welcome, BB!


Your post got in right before mine Delta.

In that case, back to my normal sunny disposition. Welcome BaseballBabe!!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard, take most things posted here with a grain of salt.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome BBB!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Hi triple B, and welcome.
> 
> FYI.. It's a prerequisite of the site that anyone with the word "babe" in their name, post a pic or 2 or 10 so we can validate the reliability of the handle.
> Sorry, it's in the rules...


I've seen the evidence Koz, you wouldn't be disappointed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Bruce doesn't wanna go too far past 10000 posts so he created a new account !

http://www.lalalingerie.com/baseball-player-lingerie-costume-pi-1031.html


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

welcome BBB!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Maybe I've been sullied from being here...but this sounds like too much bait for one hook.
> 
> Korey? Esqwired?


Who is Korey? Esqwired?


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I've known BaseballBabe for a long time....VERY good people!
> 
> Welcome, BBB!


Hey Delta!!!  Thanks for the link. Boston was so cool and it was awesome to get a chance to see Fenway Park even though our seats were way up top.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome and Play Ball.



BaseballBabe said:


> Who is Korey? Esqwired?


Trolls: do a search and you will see


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Welcome to MassCops BBB. Keep thick skin, be respectful, and don't take this site too seriously. You'll find this site to be a great friggen time!


Thanks. I met Delta984 on another police forum. So being on that forum since 2005 I've grown a thick skin. 



94c said:


> This thread is useless without pics.


I can show some of my pictures but for a price.  And I am not looking for money.



MetrowestPD said:


> Welcome and Play Ball.
> 
> Trolls: do a search and you will see


I am not any of those you speak of. Ask Delta...



JMB1977 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks for the welcome.



Sam1974 said:


> welcome BBB!


Thank you!



Sniper said:


> Bruce doesn't wanna go too far past 10000 posts so he created a new account !
> 
> Baseball Player Lingerie Costume


Interesting way of welcoming a new member.  Thanks for trying though. 



KozmoKramer said:


> Hi triple B, and welcome.
> 
> FYI.. It's a prerequisite of the site that anyone with the word "babe" in their name, post a pic or 2 or 10 so we can validate the reliability of the handle.
> Sorry, it's in the rules...


Of course you would say that since you are the administrator of this site. Are you sure they won't be for your personal "viewing" collection.

BBB



Boston Irish Lass said:


> Your post got in right before mine Delta.
> 
> In that case, back to my normal sunny disposition. Welcome BaseballBabe!!





SPINMASS said:


> Welcome aboard, take most things posted here with a grain of salt.





Pats2009 said:


> Welcome BBB!





Delta784 said:


> I've seen the evidence Koz, you wouldn't be disappointed!


Thank you for the warm welcome here even though I am not from Mass. 

Thanks Delta!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

BaseballBabe said:


> Who is Korey? Esqwired?


They are trolls. You sounded to great to be real  , my apologies! It is indeed a great board. Welcome!


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> They are trolls. You sounded to great to be real  , my apologies! It is indeed a great board. Welcome!


No worries... moving on.



TacEntry said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!



kwflatbed said:


> Welcome aboard


Thank you!

I look forward to getting to know all of the personalilties here!


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

mtc said:


> Welcome to the asylum!!


LMAO Thank you! I'm an escaped crazy baseball fan. :smile::BE:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard...any friend of Bruce is welcome, especially cute female ones


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the funhouse :martini:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to MassCops BBB, you'll have a million laughs


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

You live in CA? What the hell are you doing with us losers and our shitty weather when you could be out enjoying the beach?


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

As you can already see...the guys are annoying and persistent  Just ignore them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

kttref said:


> As you can already see...the guys are amazing in every way. Everything they say is true and good. I wish I could just quit my job and serve them beer.  Just worship them.


Fixed.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome Aboard BBB!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Masscops.com. Please remain seated and keep your hands and arms inside the car at all times and enjoy the ride!


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

5-0 said:


> Fixed.


LMAO



kttref said:


> As you can already see...the guys are annoying and persistent  Just ignore them.


I can hold my own with them. Thanks for the welcome!



mikey742 said:


> Welcome


Thank you.



LGriffin said:


> You live in CA? What the hell are you doing with us losers and our shitty weather when you could be out enjoying the beach?


Yep I live in Ca. Well if Delta wasn't here I would not have joined up so you can Thank him for inviting me here.  I actually had a great time in Boston aside from me almost passing out. My mom was worried about me when I was feeling dizzy. :smile:



Tuna said:


> Welcome to MassCops BBB, you'll have a million laughs


I am already seeing it. Thanks



Nuke_TRT said:


> Welcome to the funhouse :martini:


Thank you. I read what you said wrong. I thought you said "Welcome to the Funny House". LOL



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Welcome aboard...any friend of Bruce is welcome, especially cute female ones


Well... Thank you. 



RodneyFarva said:


> Welcome to Masscops.com. Please remain seated and keep your hands and arms inside the car at all times and enjoy the ride!


But if I keep them in that wouldn't be the best ride!



Cinderella said:


> Welcome Aboard BBB!


Thanks Cinderella


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Welcome 3B!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

5-0!!! That fixed post for kttrf was OUTSTANDING!!!


Now for YOU! BBB!!! I cant in good conscience welcome you here!!! That Delta is a troublemaker and he sometimes blames ME for it!!! Disgusting and unwarranted!!!! I am holding a wait and see attitude with you missy! ;-)


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome BBB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Nighttrain said:


> Welcome 3B!


Hi Nighttrain-

See you guys are catching on already. That is another name I go by 3Bs.



fra444 said:


> 5-0!!! That fixed post for kttrf was OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Now for YOU! BBB!!! I cant in good conscience welcome you here!!! That Delta is a troublemaker and he sometimes blames ME for it!!! Disgusting and unwarranted!!!! I am holding a wait and see attitude with you missy! ;-)


Hi Fra444-

That is Miss 3Bs to you! I would've loved to meet Delta while I was at the Quincy Fish Market just to see if he is what you say he is. 



Mass said:


> Welcome BBB!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Mass....

3Bs


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

BaseballBabe said:


> Of course you would say that since you are the administrator of this site. Are you sure they won't be for your personal "viewing" collection.BBB


Oh no, no, no it's not that Triple B.

See if were in in Canada, we'd have to show you ours, but we're in America, so you have to show us yours. It's in the regulation.


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh no, no, no it's not that Triple B.
> 
> See if were in in Canada, we'd have to show you ours, but we're in America, so you have to show us yours. It's in the regulation.


Maybe............


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I still want to know 3B's are you on the left or on the right? :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

fra444 said:


> Now for YOU! BBB!!! I cant in good conscience welcome you here!!! That Delta is a troublemaker and he sometimes blames ME for it!!! Disgusting and unwarranted!!!! I am holding a wait and see attitude with you missy! ;-)


That halo is hiding your horns, my good man.


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> That halo is hiding your horns, my good man.


Did he take your halo?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

BaseballBabe said:


> Did he take your halo?


Unlike my co-conspirator fra444, I've never made any claims to having one.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

HEY!!! COME ON!!! Its far more fun when people think your innocent!!! Or at least thats what I remember from YEARS ago when I was considered innocent......


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Triple-B. Any fan of the greatest game (especially the Red Sox) is a friend of mine! My sister lives out in Northern CA; you "southern" or "northern"?


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

fra444 said:


> HEY!!! COME ON!!! Its far more fun when people think your innocent!!! Or at least thats what I remember from YEARS ago when I was considered innocent......


Too late now. I have both of your "supposed" halos. :innocent::innocent:



Killjoy said:


> Welcome aboard, Triple-B. Any fan of the greatest game (especially the Red Sox) is a friend of mine! My sister lives out in Northern CA; you "southern" or "northern"?


Hate to burst your bubble but I am not a Red Soxs fan. I am an Oakland Athletics fan (and will die one). I live in Alameda (across the bay from San Francisco).


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcom aboard BBB.....I hope your a Seinfeld fan.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Hate to burst your bubble but I am not a Red Soxs fan. I am an Oakland Athletics fan (and will die one). I live in Alameda (across the bay from San Francisco).


Well, it was a longshot, but you can't blame a guy for trying to see how far the Red Sox Nation stretches.

My sister lives in San Jose, just south of you. So I'm a bit familiar with the area.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> Well, it was a longshot, but you can't blame a guy for trying to see how far the Red Sox Nation stretches.
> 
> My sister lives in San Jose, just south of you. So I'm a bit familiar with the area.


There's lots of Red Sox Nation in Southern California.. me included!

BBB, my stepson is stationed at the Coast Guard Station in Alameda, are you near there?


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Welcom aboard BBB.....I hope your a Seinfeld fan.


Who?


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome BaseballBabe! It is OK if you're an A's fan (Hometown and all). As long as you despise the Yank...


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

8MORE said:


> Welcome BaseballBabe! It is OK if you're an A's fan (Hometown and all). As long as you despise the Yank...


Yep I don't care for them at all. We beat them while I was on my Baseball Induction tour!


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Welcome to the debauchery 3B,
> 
> Like Delta, I can vouch for #B from another forum as that same forum was where I came across Delta.


Hi USMCMP.....

Are we on the same forum that I think you are talking about.  Thanks!

BBB


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Bruce doesn't wanna go too far past 10000 posts so he created a new account !
> 
> Baseball Player Lingerie Costume


Sniper....

I just noticed that link to the lingerie. I may have to buy that!


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

